# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  chế độ JOG FOLLOW của mach3 ??

## biết tuốt

chế độ JOG FOLLOW của mach3  chế độ này có phải là chế độ mach3  chạy theo tốc độ của file thiết lập trong G  code rồi không các bác nhỉ?? 
khi dùng Art cam tạo toolpath có xác định cho tốc độ máy như feedRate, PlungRate xuất G code , khi ta kích hoạt JOG thì nó chạy theo tốc độ này phỏng các bác??

----------


## CKD

Hehe!
Hôm nay ngồi lục lục thấy bài này. Không biết bác *biết tuốt* giả nắm được vấn đề chưa? Nhưng cũng góp chút gió vào  :Big Grin: 

- Chế độ JOG FOLLOW mà bác hỏi thì mình không rỏ. Nhưng đại khái thì Mach3 vận hành thế này.
- Chế độ chạy làm việc (chế độ chạy dao) được lệnh bằng G1, G2, G3 v.v.. trong tập G-Code. Khi đó tốc độ vận hành (feedrate) được thực thi qua tham số F. Ví dụ với F1000 thì mach3 cố gắng điều khiển sao cho dao chạy với tốc độ trung bình là 1000 đơn vị/phút. Tốc độ feedrate (hay plunge feed) đều có thể quy định trong phần mềm (vd ArtCAM chẵng hạn), khi ta xuất G-code phần mềm sẽ tự thêm tham số F vào cho phù hợp.
- Chế độ chạy không tải G0 hoặc chế độ di chuyển bằng tay (JOG) mặc định là sẽ chạy với tốc độ tối đa mà mình config trong Mach3 (Velocity). Tuy nhiên mình cũng có thể giảm tốc lại bằng cách thay đổi tham số Slow Jog Rate trong cửa sổ MPG Mod. Khi đó sẽ có mấy cách vận hành bằng tay (JOG) như sau:
---- Chạy với tốc độ mặc định. Cứ bấm các phím mũi tên, up/down.. là xong.
---- Chạy từng bước (bước chạy được quy định ở Cycle Jog Step) bằng cách kết hợp *Ctrl + left/right/up/down v.v*...
---- Chạy full speed bằng cách kết hợp *Shift + left/right/up/down v.v*...

----------

biết tuốt, cuong, loccd

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Jog Follow mode chỉ là hiển thị thôi bác, khi nút này được check thì bác sẽ luôn thấy dao nằm ở trung tâm màn hình, còn toolpath sẽ chuyển động. Nó như kiểu chuyển động tương đối, cái này đứng yên, cái kia chuyển động. Nếu không tích thì đường chạy dao đứng yên, dao chuyển động. Nếu tích thì dao đứng yên, đường chạy chuyển động.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, haignition, Nam CNC

----------


## hardfarmer

> Hehe!
> Hôm nay ngồi lục lục thấy bài này. Không biết bác *biết tuốt* giả nắm được vấn đề chưa? Nhưng cũng góp chút gió vào 
> 
> - Chế độ JOG FOLLOW mà bác hỏi thì mình không rỏ. Nhưng đại khái thì Mach3 vận hành thế này.
> - Chế độ chạy làm việc (chế độ chạy dao) được lệnh bằng G1, G2, G3 v.v.. trong tập G-Code. Khi đó tốc độ vận hành (feedrate) được thực thi qua tham số F. Ví dụ với F1000 thì mach3 cố gắng điều khiển sao cho dao chạy với tốc độ trung bình là 1000 đơn vị/phút. Tốc độ feedrate (hay plunge feed) đều có thể quy định trong phần mềm (vd ArtCAM chẵng hạn), khi ta xuất G-code phần mềm sẽ tự thêm tham số F vào cho phù hợp.
> - Chế độ chạy không tải G0 hoặc chế độ di chuyển bằng tay (JOG) mặc định là sẽ chạy với tốc độ tối đa mà mình config trong Mach3 (Velocity). Tuy nhiên mình cũng có thể giảm tốc lại bằng cách thay đổi tham số Slow Jog Rate trong cửa sổ MPG Mod. Khi đó sẽ có mấy cách vận hành bằng tay (JOG) như sau:
> ---- Chạy với tốc độ mặc định. Cứ bấm các phím mũi tên, up/down.. là xong.
> ---- Chạy từng bước (bước chạy được quy định ở Cycle Jog Step) bằng cách kết hợp *Ctrl + left/right/up/down v.v*...
> ---- Chạy full speed bằng cách kết hợp *Shift + left/right/up/down v.v*...


Các tham số Cycle Jog step ở đâu bác ơi? Tôi tìm mãi chưa ra.

----------


## hardfarmer

Đã tìm ra rồi bác ơi, dùng phím Tab

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Điều kiện đang "tiên quyết" .. bác làm cái này về cho dễ dùng  :Big Grin:

----------


## hardfarmer

> Điều kiện đang "tiên quyết" .. bác làm cái này về cho dễ dùng


Đầu tư đang hơi nhiều tiền, tiết kiệm chút đã bác ạ.
Mấy nữa xong mang khoe xem các bác đánh giá thế nào.

----------


## zentic

Em that nguoi ta dung do choi plantation diy lai, xai cung ok lam ah, pm bang dt

----------


## biết tuốt

nó như này 


bác nào có cái phần mềm scan key như trong video cho em xin với , ngại tìm  quá,  chắc giống mấy cái  pm mấy chú trẻ trâu dùng ăn cắp pass ngoài quán nét nhỉ, nguyên lý giống nhau mà

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

giờ xem kỹ mới thấy cái keyGrabber này có trong thư mục C:\mach3 luôn , bác nào có tay ps3 thử chưa?

----------


## jimmyli

em sài thử rồi, cái ps3 này nó sài không được vì máy tính máy tính nó không có nhận tay cầm ps3 sài tay cầm xbox 360 thì ok

----------

zentic

----------


## suu_tam

Em nhà thì đang dùng NCSTUDIO nhưng em dùng phím chuột không dây, phím tắt của NCSTUDIO thì thuộc hết. Nên em chẳng cần nhìn màn hình cứ vác cái bàn phím nhảy vào trong máy mà làm.
Hàng nhà quê thông dụng.

----------

